# $1,100.00 for a WH are you [email protected]&[email protected]^ crazy!!!



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, i was out bidded on this water heater job 4 months ago by $600.00. The customer called me back yesterday to see if it was possible to rod out his sanitary sewer line from the stack because the bufoon who did the wh is the same guy that did the hack job on the stack and wanted to install a cleanout in the basement floor. At the end of the day, my price to correct both of his up's was $,$$$.$$ i was waaaaay to high once again so i ended up calling the plumbing inspector to give him a better price!!!!!!!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

All I can say is "WOW" there 130!

Absolutely incredible! And frustrating to no end, I'm sure...


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Shoulda just punched him in the face.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

The trap adds a nice touch. I would have punched the guy in the face too lol


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

The guy that installed that water heater is going to Hell for that one.

I've seen water heaters in garages that had stands added that looked like that. I just turn the gas off and call the gas company on those, I let the gas company 'splain it.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

"But- but my heating bills have went down since he installed the heater, and it's warmer." :blink:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

You need to raise your prices, I get $1100 for a standard install of a 40 gallon. That there is not very standard looking. 

I have gotten outbid by those $600 installed parts and labor guys, but whats nice is that most of them went under already.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

In reality this would of been a simple job. All you had to do was reuse the old stub out at the chimney that was originally use for the WH, it was 2' above the flue pipe of the furnace. Ron, the price was for labor ONLY and misc parts.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

I'd rat the guy out !


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

130 PLUMBER said:


> In reality this would of been a simple job. All you had to do was reuse the old stub out at the chimney that was originally use for the WH, it was 2' above the flue pipe of the furnace. Ron, the price was for labor ONLY and misc parts.


 
Customer supplied the HD heaters


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> I'd rat the guy out !


 
I'll find out monday when i talked to the inspector:laughing::laughing:


----------



## TPWinc (May 30, 2011)

Wow I'm speechless!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

130 PLUMBER said:


> I'll find out monday when i talked to the inspector:laughing::laughing:


 So what ever happened with this ?


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*now that is nice....*

that is nice.... the homeowner supplied the taller heater from HD.. and insisted on having it installed.
and the guy probably just went ahead and installed it to make 
the cheap assed home owner happy.....


I wonder if the inspectors will actually do anything about this....

I highly doubt it... but it is good to turn in this kind of trash to the 
inspectors...


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

I spoke to the inspector and he told me that he arrived at the house an hour after i left. He ended up having nicor put a lock on his gas meter:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: then he called the none license handy hack from craiglist to invite him back to the house to have him arrested!!! As far as the work for the heater and stack goes, the customer needs to "HIRE" a licensed, bonded and insured plumbing company to pull a permit to correct this HOT MESS:yes::yes::yes:

Mr. Eubank, if your reading this, 

Thank you for choosing us to give you an estimate on your HOT MESS!!!
 We realize you have a choice of HANDY HACKS service providers and we truly appreciate your business. Please keep us in mind if you need any future assistance with your plumbing problems. 

 Sincerely,
The Licensed, Bonded & Insured PLUMBER:thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

130 PLUMBER said:


> I spoke to the inspector and he told me that he arrived at the house an hour after i left. He ended up having nicor put a lock on his gas meter:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing: then he called the none license handy hack from craiglist to invite him back to the house to have him arrested!!! As far as the work for the heater and stack goes, the customer needs to "HIRE" a licensed, bonded and insured plumbing company to pull a permit to correct this HOT MESS:yes::yes::yes:
> 
> Mr. Eubank, if your reading this,
> 
> ...


I wish we could get that kind of justice in California


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Bravo !


----------



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

I love happy endings


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

For those of you union haters, the plumbing inspectors employed by the City of Chicago are Local 130 members. They are hardasses, because the city wants them that way. The inspectors help us protect the health of the nation.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

No offense to the work they do but how is that not a conflict of interest?


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

How are inspectors in a conflict of interest?


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

If the the people that are inspecting all of the plumbing for everyone have a direct business relationship with some of the installers they are inspecting I would sure call that a conflict of interest. 
It doesn't take a huge leap of imagination to believe that the level of hard-ass the inspectors show towards a particular job could vary based on whether the guy doing the work was a member of their own local or not.


----------



## bartnc37 (Feb 24, 2009)

Before ya get all riled up I'm not insinuating that there's something fishy going on and I'm sure the inspectors do a bang up job, I'm just saying from the outside looking in the arrangement seems makes a bit awkward.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

422 plumber said:


> How are inspectors in a conflict of interest?


Exactly, when i use to work in a non union shop back in the late 90's, we use to have the union plumbing inspectors always recommending us. Personally, what i have notice is that the only thing the inspectors is looking for is, to see if your a license plumber & your work is up to code!!


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

130 PLUMBER said:


> Exactly, when i use to work in a non union shop back in the late 90's we use to have the union plumbing inspectors always recommending us. Personally, what i have notice is that the only thing the inspectors is looking for is, your a license plumber & your work is up to code!!



They would recommend us to builders that would get screwed by there so called plumbers


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I am the plumbing inspector in my town. If I show favoritism, it's my arse. I wish all plumbing was done by union members, but I go by the book. I make sure they are licensed plumbers working for a state registered contractor, period. If it's good plumbing, it's good plumbing, regardless of who installed it.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

422 plumber said:


> I am the plumbing inspector in my town. If I show favoritism, it's my arse. I wish all plumbing was done by union members, but I go by the book. I make sure they are licensed plumbers working for a state registered contractor, period. If it's good plumbing, it's good plumbing, regardless of who installed it.


I wish I would have ended up working in your town. I woulda wined and dined the inspector:yes:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

422 plumber said:


> I make sure they are licensed plumbers working for a state registered contractor, period. If it's good plumbing, it's good plumbing, regardless of who installed it.




That pretty much sums it all up:yes::yes:


----------



## jeffreyplumber (Dec 7, 2009)

dont get it this is a 1100 dolar job? Or 500 dollar job? Install 2 heaters? What about that mickey mouse trap was that part of scope?
Pretty nasty work at any price.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> I wish I would have ended up working in your town. I woulda wined and dined the inspector:yes:


That's the least ya could have done! I hear he likes the steak at turtle's Tap. 
By the way, Turtle's serves a free Christmas dinner for anyone who shows up 11-2 on Christmas day. Next year, bring the family, up, we'll go to church and then Turtle's!


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> I wish I would have ended up working in your town. I woulda wined and dined the inspector:yes:


You still might, that contract was cancelled, it might be let out for bid again.


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

jeffreyplumber said:


> dont get it this is a 1100 dolar job? Or 500 dollar job? Install 2 heaters? What about that mickey mouse trap was that part of scope?
> Pretty nasty work at any price.


 
The $1,100.00 was to install 2 water heaters only!! The mickey mouse trap work that was connected to the stack wasn't there when i originally gave the customer the estimate for the wh's.


----------



## MSilver (Nov 15, 2011)

130 PLUMBER said:


> so i ended up calling the plumbing inspector to give him a better price!!!!!!!


Nice move! :thumbsup:


----------



## WHTEVO (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow. Some people get what they pay for i guess. Still can't believe someone thought that was right and could sleep at night. 

What the hell is going on with that guys' ceiling? Looks like mold growing everywhere and the ceiling is about to cave in.

Aaron


----------

